# Another PFS accuracy challenge for $$$



## Charles

I first signed onto this forum on August 25, 2010. So in order to celebrate my 4th year as a member, I am proposing a pfs shoot for cash.

Some time back, in the winter months, there was an accuracy challenge for PFS shooters:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28976-pfs-accuracy-challenge/page-16

Only 3 people entered the contest:

Treefork: 5/5

Arturo: 4/5

Charles: 3/5

Well, the weather has improved, so now folks in the Northern Hemisphere can get outside and shoot more, and find a 10 meter range. I want to encourage PFS shooters to try some precision shooting at reasonable ranges. So I want to propose another PFS accuracy challenge.

THE CHALLENGE: Use a PFS style frame to qualify for a card cutter badge ... details of shooting and verification are here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

Since it is my contest, I get to specify what I will count as a PFS. In addition to the requirements for the card cutter badge outlined above, the frame that you use for the shot must have little or no gap ... it can be a flat top shooter if you prefer ... you can even shoot bareback if you like. YOU MUST DEMONSTRATE IN YOUR VIDEO THAT THE AMMO YOU ARE USING CANNOT PASS BETWEEN THE FORK TIPS. Just hold the frame up in front of the camera and place the ammo on the fork gap for demonstration. Some folks rather loosely call any frame that fits in your pocket a pfs ... NOPE. Some folks have suggested that any frame you CALL a pfs IS a pfs ... NOPE. I repeat, any gap in the fork most be too narrow for the ammo you are using to pass between the fork tips.

I do not care what shooting style you use ... intuitive, instinctive, aiming, butterfly, semi-butterfly, anchor on your face, etc. I do not care what ammo you use, as long as it will not pass between your fork tips.

PRIZES: For a number of years I have had occasion to travel to the US ... art gatherings, magicians' conferences, visiting friends, etc. When I return, I always seem to have some left over US currency, which I put aside for my next trip south. This year I have no plans to travel to the US. But I have a wad of US $20 bills collected from past trips. Soooo, to the first 6 (six) people that qualify for the card cutter badge with a pfs, I will send $40 cash. If you are Canadian, I will give you the option of US or Canadian currency. If you are elsewhere and do not want US or Canadian cash, I will happily use Paypal to send you the equivalent in whatever currency you like.

TIME FRAME: You can begin posting your video entries any time now. The closing deadline for entries will be midnight, Pacific Standard Time, on August 25, 2014.

If you have any questions, just ask.

There you have it ... Sooo, get out there and start shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ryguy27

I Like Your PFS Qualifications. I Have My Card Set Up And Ready To Go!


----------



## ChapmanHands

I have to get me some clamps set up to hold the card, I KNOW I can do this one, thanks for the chance Charles!


----------



## M.J

Can we earn a hand-hitter badge instead? I'm all over that!


----------



## Charles

M.J said:


> Can we earn a hand-hitter badge instead? I'm all over that!


Hmmmm ... the Bulbous Thumb badge ... I will have to think about that one! :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

ChapmanHands said:


> I have to get me some clamps set up to hold the card, I KNOW I can do this one, thanks for the chance Charles!


In my experience, it is easier with a clamp. But several folks on the forum cut cards that are free hanging. I think that requires higher velocity. You are more than welcome to shoot at a free hanging card.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

Alright. I am NOT a PFS guy and I haven't touched a PFS in months so it took me a few. Just put the band set on after reading the post. Had to break in band set in. Got it done on first round so I feel good that I did it after 14 shots and many months away. I'll put up a better video later into the competition. I got a tourney to practice for.


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles....congrats on the upcoming 4 year anniversary!!

Excellent challenge idea. It will make people get out of their comfort zone..that's for sure. And you know that they will for cold, hard cash!!

Good luck to everyone!

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> Alright. I am NOT a PFS guy and I haven't touched a PFS in months so it took me a few. Just put the band set on after reading the post. Had to break in band set in. Got it done on first round so I feel good that I did it after 14 shots and many months away. I'll put up a better video later into the competition. I got a tourney to practice for.


Nice shooting!! You're right...you're not a PFS guy....you're an every slingshot guy. You can nail that target with any frame you pick up...it's awesome!!

See ya in a couple of weeks!!!

Todd


----------



## Pilgrim

Nice shooting!


----------



## Charles

Great shooting, TF! You are out first winner. And your video is an EXCELLENT example of what everyone should include ... you hit all the bases. Just PM me with your snail mail address, and I will get the cash off to you.

All right, all the rest of you. Belly up to the bar and show us your shooting.

Cheers .... Charles

P.S. GW, if you can light a match with a PFS, you can surely cut a card with one. Let's see some action!!!


----------



## treefork

Thanks Charles. May I go again please ? :rofl:


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles....you wanted action...here it is!!! Well not really...not much action...just me lumbering around making everyone dizzy with the camera 






I really wanted to say that I did it on my first try....but I would be laughing too hard to make it sound convincing. I did get a card cut on my first run...but I got so excited that I completely forgot to verify the distance. You know me...I'm still kind of new at this . ( And no...this wasn't my 2nd run either...that one I hit everything but the card.)

Thanks again for a great challenge and congrats again on 4 years!! Here's to the next 4 :drinkup:

Todd


----------



## SkullsFB

I haven't been a member long, but have watched a bunch of videos, I was a lurker for a long time.

There are some amazing marksman and women here.

Well done showing us how it's done treefork.


----------



## Bill Hays

I _might_ give this a try AFTER the MWST... I want to make sure I don't damage my _before_ the tourney!


----------



## Charles

[email protected] fine shooting, GW!!! You make it look too easy ... at least TF had the decency to miss a few so we would think he was human. I figured you would be hot on this one. Sooo, me lad, just PM me your snail mail address, and I will fire some cash out to you.

All right, all you PFS fans. There are still 4 more awards available ... so give it a go.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> Thanks Charles. May I go again please ? :rofl:


Of course you can ... but the second time you have to shoot one handed and blindfolded!!! :neener:

Cheers .... Charles

P.S. Don't forget to PM me with your snail mail address.


----------



## Charles

Bill Hays said:


> I might give this a try AFTER the MWST... I want to make sure I don't damage my before the tourney!


You have until August 25, so there should be plenty of time ... love to see you in this.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Charles. May I go again please ? :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can ... but the second time you have to shoot one handed and blindfolded!!! :neener:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> P.S. Don't forget to PM me with your snail mail address.
Click to expand...

Charles...don't tell him that....he's likely to go out and do it!! On 2nd thought...that is a video I would love to see.

Todd


----------



## Btoon84

Nice of ya Charles! Congrats on 4years dude!!!


----------



## HP Slingshots

Great contest charles, need to make a new one, none of my pickles qualify 

-Epic





  








IMG 0262




__
HP Slingshots


__
Jul 17, 2014


__
3


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi Charles,
Thanks for a fun contest. Here is my entry. I do not know how close to the clamp is allowed of course you are the judge. 

My stats 127 shots 5 cards damaged six non damaging hits one complete cut  The best stat is FUN!!!!!


----------



## Charles

Hey there, CO!!! Glad to see you in this. Your stats are about one tenth what mine would be!!! So glad you did not post all 127 shots ... :rofl:

Yep ... if you were going for the badge, I can understand that you might be uneasy about that card being so close to the clamp. However, there was a lot of card above the clamp; it was not simply ripped off right at the clamp. ... SOOO, what the heck ... the goal was to get folks out shooting accurately with a PFS, and you amply demonstrated that. Congratulations!!! I will fire $40 off to you; just drop me a PM with your snail mail address.

All right folks ... That's 3 that have shot for the money. There is still $120 in the pot ... so get off the pot and start shooting!!!! :wave:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener....excellent shooting!! Glad to see you out of the shop and slinging steel again.

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener

GrayWolf said:


> Can-Opener....excellent shooting!! Glad to see you out of the shop and slinging steel again.
> 
> Todd


Hi Todd,
Yes it was great fun!  Takes me longer than you and Treefork but this proves I am a human not a Superhuman living among mere mortals!!   It is a most gracious prize!!!!  I am going to treat my wife to a special dinner  Then she will be even more supportive of my slingshot hobby.  Thanks again Charles!!!


----------



## Charles

I just sent $40 US cash to each of TF, GW, and CO. Congratulations guys!!!!!

For the rest of you, please note there are still 3 prizes available for $40 each. Don't miss out ... get out there and SHOOT!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ryguy27

1/2" Steel Is Allowed, Correct?


----------



## Charles

ryguy27 said:


> 1/2" Steel Is Allowed, Correct?


Absolutely! Heck, you can shoot a bowling ball if you like ... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## CanH8r

Sorry I put this in the wrong place at first. Congrats on 4 years Charles..... Here you go:


----------



## GrayWolf

CanH8r....excellent shooting! Keep that up and I'll call you CardKiller :neener: .

Todd


----------



## oldmiser

very well done guys..who was shooting....Charles what a great insparation for fun shooting plus dinner on you my friend..

I enjoyed the video's....I will try again at shooting a PFS...the first time my hands took a real bloody beating~AKAOldmiser


----------



## CanH8r

GrayWolf said:


> CanH8r....excellent shooting! Keep that up and I'll call you CardKiller :neener: .
> 
> Todd


Haha thanks Todd, couldn't let TF, you and CO have all the fun. That was my first ever card cut! Now just like the match light I'm ADDICTED!! Of course nothing can ever take the place of shooting cans, but it was certainly satisfying to cut that card lol! Great shooting to you, TF and CO as well.


----------



## Charles

What an excellent job, CH!!!! Just send me a PM with your snail mail address, and let me know what to do about the currency. I actually do have an Australian $20 bill ... but only one. I can send you that and either a Canadian or US $20. Or if you are on Paypal, I can send you the money to your Paypal account. Send me a PM, and let me know what you would like.

Also, you now qualify for a card cutter badge ... I will put you in for that right away.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## CanH8r

Charles said:


> What an excellent job, CH!!!! Just send me a PM with your snail mail address, and let me know what to do about the currency. I actually do have an Australian $20 bill ... but only one. I can send you that and either a Canadian or US $20. Or if you are on Paypal, I can send you the money to your Paypal account. Send me a PM, and let me know what you would like.Also, you now qualify for a card cutter badge ... I will put you in for that right away.Cheers .... Charles


Wow... Thanks Charles! Stoked to finally do a card cut. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## Charles

All right, all right ... That's $160 awarded in prize money so far. Only two prizes left at $40 each. Come on you guys ... better start shooting if you want to win some money! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go CanH8r!!


----------



## ryguy27

Agh! So Close!







If Only That Was A Match Head. 







I'm Thinking Sturdier Cards Might Be Better For Cutting.


----------



## GrayWolf

ryguy27 said:


> Agh! So Close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> If Only That Was A Match Head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> I'm Thinking Sturdier Cards Might Be Better For Cutting.


Ryguy....I like to use cards that the casinos use. They are sturdy and cheap...you can usually get them for $1 or so per deck at any casino. Bicycle brand cards will also work well.

Keep after it....you are close!!

Todd


----------



## ryguy27

I Have Some 4 Queens And Circus Circus Casino Cards In The Closet! I'll Start Shooting Those Tomorrow Morning! Thanks For The Advice!


----------



## Charles

Just keep at it ... you will get there!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

ryguy27 said:


> I Have Some 4 Queens And Circus Circus Casino Cards In The Closet! I'll Start Shooting Those Tomorrow Morning! Thanks For The Advice!


If those are keepsakes, then hold on to them. If you have a casino close by, just stop in...they usually have them in the gift shop.

Make sure they aren't the ones with the holes drilled in the middle. The hole will make them do strange things as the card tears into the hole. It acts like a pressure relief hole...it will make it much tougher to get the cut.

Todd


----------



## Charles

GrayWolf said:


> ryguy27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Have Some 4 Queens And Circus Circus Casino Cards In The Closet! I'll Start Shooting Those Tomorrow Morning! Thanks For The Advice!
> 
> 
> 
> If those are keepsakes, then hold on to them. If you have a casino close by, just stop in...they usually have them in the gift shop.
> 
> Make sure they aren't the ones with the holes drilled in the middle. The hole will make them do strange things as the card tears into the hole. It acts like a pressure relief hole...it will make it much tougher to get the cut.
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

Even so, the rules require that the card must be undamaged at the start ... that means no hole.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Charles

CanH8r said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an excellent job, CH!!!! Just send me a PM with your snail mail address, and let me know what to do about the currency. I actually do have an Australian $20 bill ... but only one. I can send you that and either a Canadian or US $20. Or if you are on Paypal, I can send you the money to your Paypal account. Send me a PM, and let me know what you would like.Also, you now qualify for a card cutter badge ... I will put you in for that right away.Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... Thanks Charles! Stoked to finally do a card cut. Thanks for the motivation!
Click to expand...

Hey, CH ...

I hope you noticed that you are now officially badged as a CardH8r !!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## CanH8r

Haha... Sweet Charles! Thanks for the fun challenge, the prize, and helping out to get the cool badge. I need a match light badge now. I have done a couple, but not at the right distance or on video.


----------



## Lee Silva

you guys are awesome!!!!I have been trying, but so far the software supporting 2 cameras has gone obsolete and still no cut! lol I just can't aim a tight fork! (Never practice this)I can shred a free hanging can with a pfs, swinging active butterfly , but nothing this precise..... truly AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim

Hey Charles, I mentioned this in an earlier post, but how about a new challenge to put out there: A match strike or a card cut with a small bb? I'm sure there are those talented few who could do this, and I would love to see that on a video. (I'm certainly not one of those talented few). Just a thought. What do you think?


----------



## Charles

Pilgrim said:


> Hey Charles, I mentioned this in an earlier post, but how about a new challenge to put out there: A match strike or a card cut with a small bb? I'm sure there are those talented few who could do this, and I would love to see that on a video. (I'm certainly not one of those talented few). Just a thought. What do you think?


Always a possibility !!! The summer is not over yet.

Anyone can start a competition any time they like. So if you want to start a bb card cut competition, or a bb match light competition, I say go for it! Just be clear to spell out the criteria.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Charles

Lee Silva said:


> you guys are awesome!!!!I have been trying, but so far the software supporting 2 cameras has gone obsolete and still no cut! lol I just can't aim a tight fork! (Never practice this)I can shred a free hanging can with a pfs, swinging active butterfly , but nothing this precise..... truly AWESOME!!!!


Hey Lee,

Just keep shooting, and you will surprise yourself. If an old coot like me can do it, so can you. The secret is just practice, practice, practice.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork

I just received my prize in the mail. Thank you so much Charles !


----------



## Charles

You are more than welcome, TF ... you earned it. Thanks for participating.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## CanH8r

Thank you Charles! I received my prize $$ and went directly to Simpleshot.


----------



## Charles

CanH8r said:


> Thank you Charles! I received my prize $$ and went directly to Simpleshot.


OH, NOOOO !!! You squandered that cash on slingshot trash! What will your wife think????

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles,

I just got home from a 22 hour shift at the family bar...your note along with my prize winnings was sitting on the table. It was the best thing to happen all day.

Thank you very much and thank you for an extremely generous contest.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Hey GW ... Thanks for the news. Your shot was super ... thanks so much for participating ... even if you did make it look too easy!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## scheme-sport




----------



## CanH8r

scheme-sport said:


>


NICE.... Moving card cut? You one upper! Great shooting.


----------



## Charles

Hey!!! That card was moving!!! Surely I can't count that .... :rofl:

All right, all right ... I will admit that was pretty fine shooting!

I see you are in the UK. So we need to make some arrangement about your prize money. Hopefully you are on Paypal, and I can just send the money that way. Just drop me a PM.

Oh, yeah ... I will put you up for your card cutter badge. Thanks for joining in. :wave:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## scheme-sport

Not shot a pickle for weeks... First few shots zero'ing in.....

Cheers guys...

And cheers Charles for the opportunity.


----------



## Charles

scheme-sport said:


> Not shot a pickle for weeks... First few shots zero'ing in.....
> 
> Cheers guys...
> 
> And cheers Charles for the opportunity.


Hey SS,

Glad to see you now have your official card cutter badge! Keep shooting .... :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf

scheme-sport said:


>


Great shooting!!

Keep after it!

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi Charles,
I received my prize Saturday. Thank you very much!  I squandered it on two really nice steaks for me and my wife. I mean really nice mine was 24 oz. porterhouse and a slightly smaller T bone for my wife.  Still working on the leftovers.  Enjoyed them very much!!!!


----------



## Charles

Can-Opener said:


> Hi Charles,
> I received my prize Saturday. Thank you very much!  I squandered it on two really nice steaks for me and my wife. I mean really nice mine was 24 oz. porterhouse and a slightly smaller T bone for my wife.  Still working on the leftovers.  Enjoyed them very much!!!!


You are a very wise fellow to include that lovely wife! Give her a big smootch from me ... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## HP Slingshots

Any prizes left?  may have a shot tomorrow.

-Epic


----------



## Charles

EpicAussie888 said:


> Any prizes left?  may have a shot tomorrow.
> 
> -Epic


Still one prize left at $40 ... go for it! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------

